# my amazing dog



## reptastic (Jul 15, 2010)

so we have all seen the movie homewardbound right? well after the fire we didnt have a place to keep my dog kaine, so my brother took him to a friend of his house thats pretty far away from the house. so i get a call from my mother 2 days ago saying that heran away, my brother tied him up in his friends backyard and when they checked up on him he was gone. so i get a phone call from my mom this morning and guess were kaine is, at the old house. well its been his home his entire life, he was born in that house so i guess its only natural that were he went! it amazing to actually see something like this and not just on tv.


----------



## chelvis (Jul 15, 2010)

Wow that is amazing. I'm glad he came home and is safe and not running the streets.


----------



## mastroj (Jul 15, 2010)

That is an awesome story. Im glad all is good, he must have missed you!


----------



## txrepgirl (Jul 15, 2010)

OMG. This story gave me the chills. I'm so happy to hear that all turned out well. Please give him a hug from me and tell him I sad " good boy "  . Thank you. Wow, this is so amazing. I'm very proud of him and thank God nothing bad happend to him.


----------



## reptastic (Jul 16, 2010)

im still amazed he found his way to the house, he had to have traveled at least 10 miles. and txrepgirl i will definately do that!


----------

